# Freebie - Levels in Relief



## LSIrish (Mar 2, 2013)

My apologizes … I missed my Friday posting totally. We are so busy getting new pattern packages ready to post (soon, very soon) that I did not get to the fun stuff till this morning.

I have posted a free pdf E-Book file on my pattern site, Levels in Relief Wood Carving, that takes you through the steps to determine where each element of a pattern falls in depth in your carving.

Hope you enjoy!!!!!

Lora


----------



## rtutsky (Oct 14, 2012)

Lora, thank you so much for your posting. I am somewhat of a beginner carver and found a wealth of information you have posted on your site(s). I could spend hours there. Lately I have been making my own tools (including other carving accessories) using 01 tool steel, for me an inexpensive route to take, with the added benefit of teaching myself sharpening techniques. Almost ready to "dig in" to some carving projects. I find that the carving endeavor most interesting. Again, thank you!


----------

